# Stearic Acid in M&P



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone used stearic acid like this:Stearic Acit in their MP soap?  The way I understand it, using it makes the soap harder.  If my understanding is right, it seems to me that it would help the soap last longer.  Is that right too??

Thanks,
Robert


----------

